# Podencoides



## La Podenquera

I have a new word that I want to introuce to the spanish language, Podencoides. It is a group of dogs around the medeterenean. In english they are called podencoids in plural. In swedish podencoider. In Spain all these dogs are called podencos but other countries dislike their breeds to be called that. So in a new article I want to introduce the scientific word podencoids. Would podencoides be ok in the spanish language? One podencoid and two podencoides?


----------



## Mate

Hello La Podenquera,

In case you really need to create that new word, bear in mind that the suffix "oid" (Spanish *oide*) means "similar to" or "with the shape of". The plural form is "oids" (Spanish *oides*).



> One podencoid and two podencoides?


I'd say _un podenc*oide*_ - _dos (o más) podenc*oides*_.


----------



## La Podenquera

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda Mateamargo <3


----------



## La Podenquera

I tried it out on a spanish friend and this is his respond to it.

"En español suena muy mal, suena a despectivo-
El sufijo "oide" tiene un significado que denota que algo no es "realmente" como debe ser. Si quieres desprestigiar a un caballo diciendo que esta mal formado morfilogicamente, que esta fuera de tipo, le llamas caballoide.
Suena horrible."


----------



## k-in-sc

That's been my impression of "oide," something that resembles something else but isn't that thing.
If there's already a Spanish term, why can't you just use it?


----------



## La Podenquera

If you look at the dogworld the breeds are divided into diferent doggroups, sighthound, spitz...... There is no such word for this group of dogs that I'm working with. The italians, malteses and portugueses... dislike us to call their breeds for podencos since it is the spanish word. So when I write articles it is very timeconsuming and uninteresting for the reader to read when I lists all the breeds over and over again in the text. It would be much easier for all of us if I could just say "podencoides" and then everyone will know that I'm speaking of the entire group. The spanish word podencos only signifies the spanish podenco breeds.


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, "podencoides" isn't looking like a good option. Maybe a native can suggest a concise way of saying "razas tipo podenco" or "podencos y razas relacionadas." Anyway, how much do you have to worry about offending the sensibilities of the Italians, Maltese and Portuguese if you're writing in Spanish?


----------



## LeoLeo9

But what kind of dogs are you talking about? because in Spain we don't use "podenco"really often. And when we use it we don't mean a breed, it is a dog, in general, and this word is a little bit "despectiva". Maybe, as a specialized word it isn't. Are you talking about the race-dogs? Because the Spanish word for that dogs is "galgo".


----------



## Ishould haveknown

LeoLeo, un podenco es un tipo de perro y no tiene nada de despectivo. Por lo menos per se.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Ishould haveknown said:


> LeoLeo, un podenco es un tipo de perro y no tiene nada de despectivo. Por lo menos per se.


Podenco no, pero lo de podencoide a mí me suena como el mejor amigo del androide...  



La Podenquera said:


> The italians, malteses and portugueses... dislike us to call their breeds for podencos since it is the spanish word.


I have a Portuguese friend who owns a very charming, lively _podengo_, and she has no qualms in calling it exactly that.


----------



## Ishould haveknown

k-in-sc said:


> Anyway, how much do you have to worry about offending the sensibilities of the Italians, Maltese and Portuguese if you're writing in Spanish?


 

How do they call them?

Lo de "podencos y razas relacionadas" me gusta. O "podencos y razas similares".


----------



## LeoLeo9

No sé, yo siempre lo he oído en sentido despectivo, pero en español coloquial, en el mundo de los perros no lo sé. Y sí, podencoide suena fatal.


----------



## k-in-sc

"... lo de podencoide a mí me suena como el mejor amigo del androide ... " 
(yay for Linux too )
The Portuguese have the podengo, the Italians the cirneco dell'Etna and in English the podenco is the Iberian hound.


----------



## Mate

La jerga científica está plagada de palabras que terminan en -oide (sigmoide, mieloide, alcaloide, asteroide, espermatozoide, mongoloide, romboide, solenoide, etc.)

Estamos más acostumbrados a la jerga de la sci-fi que a la científica, de ahí que podencoide nos remita a androide. 

Pero si podencoide se va a usar para referirse a un grupo de perros similares o relacionados con el podenco —y dejando de lado cómo nos suena— creo que la construcción es sencilla, económica y correcta.


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. Yo diría "de tipo podenco". Si hay que inventar una palabra, ¿qué tal "apondecados"?.
Saludos.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

La Podenquera said:


> I have a new word that I want to introuce to the spanish language, Podencoides. It is a group of dogs around the medeterenean. In english they are called podencoids in plural.
> 
> Would podencoides be ok in the spanish language? One podencoid and two podencoides?


Ante la abrumadora cantidad de entradas en google con la palabra "_podencoid_" me resisto a creer que exista incluso en inglés. La propuesta de introducción de nuevos vocablos en la lengua española, que yo sepa, es prerrogativa de los miembros de la Real Academia de la Lengua, toda vez que su uso se haya generalizado entre la población, cuyo no es el caso, me temo.  



Mate said:


> La jerga científica está plagada de palabras que terminan en -oide (sigmoide, mieloide, alcaloide, asteroide, espermatozoide, mongoloide, romboide, solenoide, etc.)
> 
> Estamos más acostumbrados a la jerga de la sci-fi que a la científica, de ahí que podencoide nos remita a androide.
> 
> Pero si podencoide se va a usar para referirse a un grupo de perros similares o relacionados con el podenco —y dejando de lado cómo nos suena— creo que la construcción es sencilla, económica y correcta.


En la ecuación silogismoide cuya primera premisa es: "el perro es el mejor amigo del hombre", para poder despejar la incógnita en la segunda premisa: "el podencoide es el mejor amigo de X", se me plantearon varias opciones para X:
-Humanoide
-Hominoide
-Antropoide
-Androide
He preferido la última por ser, en mi humilde opinión, más eufónica y evocadora... 

En aras de la sencillez, economía y corrección, y sin menoscabo de otras propuestas de más arriba, me decantaría por "podencos y (razas) afines". Así, evitaremos poblar la taxonomía canina de setteroides, terrieroides, beagleoides, canichoides, pastoroides alemanes (¿o pastores alemanoides?) 

Guau guau

MA


----------



## javier8907

Ilialluna said:


> Hola. Yo diría "de tipo podenco". Si hay que inventar una palabra, ¿qué tal "apondecados"?.
> Saludos.


 
¿Podénquidos?

Bromas aparte, me suena demasiado fuera de tiesto el sufijo "-oide", adosado a una palabra tan castiza como "podenco", probablemente porque es un sufijo griego. Por algo al solenoide le llamaron así y no "tuboide", como a una sigmoide no le llamaron "emeoide" (tal vez también por evitar evocaciones dolorosas).

Para dejar el rizo bien rizado creo que se debería buscar el equivalente griego o pariente mas cercano, si lo hay, para añadirle este sufijo.

Entiendo la posible necesidad de crear neologismos a la hora de dividir la enorme diversidad de razas de perros en unos cuantos grupos. Aunque si el parecido es suficiente, cabría la opción de llamarlos a todos "podencos" y distinguir los españoles explícitamente.

Si se trata de hablar sólo de podencos y razas afines sin disertar sobre los diversos grupos, y no se quiere incluir a todos ellos bajo el mismo nombre (aun sin riesgo de ambigüedad taxonómica, ya que las razas que se han definido son subtipos de podenco como el ibicenco), se pueden usar perífrasis como "razas afines", "este tipo de perros"... que sin demasiado esfuerzo adicional suenan mucho más tranquilizadoras.


----------



## Vampiro

Yo discrepo de todos los discrepadores. 
Por lo poco que entiendo de podencos (tengo un Yorki) ese término se refiere a un tipo de perro, pero hay varias razas que caben dentro de la denominación.
Por lo tanto se puede hablar de “podencos” para referirse a todas esas razas que “califican” para la FCI.
Pero aquellas que no, aquellas que se parecen pero no son, o que quisieron ser pero no dieron la talla, no me parece taaaaaan mal llamarlas “podencoides”, después de todo cumplen con el requisito de no llegar a ser y sólo aparentarlo, suficiente para hacerse acreedoras al sufijo que tan fatal les suena a algunos.
Si tenemos toroides, romboides y adenoides, no veo por qué no podríamos tener podencoides.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

La Podenquera said:


> The italians, malteses and portugueses... dislike us to call their breeds for podencos since it is the spanish word.


 
I don't get it, really. If you are writing the article in Spanish why would a Portuguese object to an Spanish name?


----------



## k-in-sc

That's what I said too, but I think what she meant was that although they're all closely related (if not indistinguishable), each country's breed does have its own name, and it's not really considered correct in these circles to refer to them all as podencos.


----------



## jasminasul

Podencos y lebreros/lebreles?

Or if you must: podencoideo:s


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

k-in-sc said:


> That's what I said too, but I think what she meant was that although they're all closely related (if not indistinguishable), each country's breed does have its own name, and it's not really considered correct in these circles to refer to them all as podencos.


 
But most country breeds are translated into Spanish (and other languages) just adding the country to the specific breed. There are hundreds of shepherd dogs.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Lo de 'podencoide' me despierta dudas:
1.¿Los 'podencoides' son 'perroides'?
2. Si el loco cervantino de Córdoba se tropieza con un 'podencoide' ¿le dejará caer el canto que lleva en la cabeza, o se cuidará mucho de hacerlo por lo de "Este es podenco: ¡guarda!"?
3. ¿Importa más no disgustar a italianos y malteses por usar la palabra 'podencos' (excluyo a los portugueses, que tienen 'podengos') que a muchos españoles usando ese insólito 'podencoide'?
4.¿La duda o dificultad se refiere solo a los podencos, o hemos de temer la introducción de 'galgoides', 'lebreloides', 'mastinoides', etc.?
O sea, no soy partidario. Si a quienes hablan otro idioma no les parece adecuada la palabra 'podenco', que adopten otra en su idioma, y asunto resuelto. 
Como alternativa 'podenco y afines' me parece lo más indicado.


----------



## javier8907

Vampiro said:


> Si tenemos toroides, romboides y adenoides, no veo por qué no podríamos tener podencoides.
> Saludos.
> _


 

Aparte del efecto estético de la palabra, creo que la vieja regla de no mezclar churras con merinas o palabras griegas con afijos latinos, o nombres de perros de origen posiblemente germánico con sufijos griegos sigue teniendo su mucha validez, a pesar de que palabras como "amoral" se han hecho un gran hueco hasta llegar al DRAE.



Vampiro said:


> Por lo poco que entiendo de podencos (tengo un Yorki) ese término se refiere a un tipo de perro, pero hay varias razas que caben dentro de la denominación.


 
Muy de acuerdo.



Vampiro said:


> Pero aquellas que no, aquellas que se parecen pero no son, o que quisieron ser pero no dieron la talla, no me parece taaaaaan mal llamarlas “podencoides”, después de todo cumplen con el requisito de no llegar a ser y sólo aparentarlo, suficiente para hacerse acreedoras al sufijo que tan fatal les suena a algunos.


 
En ese caso deberían ser cuasipodencos .

Hay varias razas españolas de podenco cuyo nombre "oficial" es "podenco _", precisamente porque la palabra no alude a una raza concreta y estandarizada sino a un grupo. Por ello no veo el problema de hablar de podencos en Portugal o en Sicilia (en castellano, puesto que en otras lenguas obviamente la palabra, de usarse, hara referencia a los podencos españoles por antonomasia). Y si no, como han dicho muchos, de podencos y afines.


----------



## k-in-sc

Miguel Antonio said:


> La propuesta de introducción de nuevos vocablos en la lengua española, que yo sepa, es prerrogativa de los miembros de la Real Academia de la Lengua, toda vez que su uso se haya generalizado entre la población, cuyo no es el caso, me temo.


The RAE doesn't bother with technical terms like this. Does that mean they're not "officially" part of the language?
That said, I think "podencos y (razas) afines" sounds great.


----------



## Vampiro

k-in-sc said:


> ...I think "podencos y (razas) afines" sounds great.


No estoy tan de acuerdo.
“Afines” tiene otra connotación en español: la de tener caracteres o personalidades similares y por ello puede prestarse a confusión (un poodle y un chihuahua podrían ser afines, por ejemplo)
De emplear una construcción de ese tipo, yo creo que “similares” es la palabra adecuada.
Voto por “podencos y razas similares”.
Saludos.
_


----------



## bondia

Vampiro said:


> Voto por “podencos y razas similares”.
> Saludos.


 
¿Serviría "podencos y razas semejantes"?


----------



## Vampiro

bondia said:


> ¿Serviría "podencos y razas semejantes"?


A mi sí.
No sé qué opinará quien abrió el hilo.
_


----------



## k-in-sc

Vampiro said:


> No estoy tan de acuerdo.
> “Afines” tiene otra connotación en español: la de tener caracteres o personalidades similares y por ello puede prestarse a confusión (un poodle y un chihuahua podrían ser afines, por ejemplo)
> De emplear una construcción de ese tipo, yo creo que “similares” es la palabra adecuada.
> Voto por “podencos y razas similares”.


That's interesting. I didn't know it had that connotation. I thought here it would just mean "(closely) related or similar," which obviously is what we are trying to say. But I don't see how you could go wrong with "similares."


----------



## bondia

Vampiro said:


> A mi sí.
> No sé qué opinará quien abrió el hilo.
> _


 
Y, ¿"podencos y razas análogas"?


----------



## Vampiro

bondia said:


> Y, ¿"podencos y razas análogas"?


Jejejejee, ¿cuántos sinónimos nos quedan?
“Análogas”, no me gusta nada.  No me parece una palabra adecuada para hablar de razas o tipos de perros.
Pero incorrecta no es, y para gustos están los colores.
Saludos.
_


----------



## bondia

Vampiro said:


> Jejejejee, ¿cuántos sinónimos nos quedan?
> “Análogas”, no me gusta nada. No me parece una palabra adecuada para hablar de razas o tipos de perros.
> Pero incorrecta no es, y para gustos están los colores.
> Saludos.
> _


 
Uf, me voy a dormir. Saludos a Chile


----------



## La Podenquera

Oh my god, what many responses ha ha ha. I haven't got a message about it on my mail. I thought this thread was dead. I will try to read and understand all your responses in spanish =D


----------



## jasminasul

I just want to add that as translators/linguists we cannot use words that are not accepted by the RAE, but people invent words all the time, nothing wrong with it. As I said, if you don´t like the sound of podencoides you can use podencoideos.


----------



## La Podenquera

The question is not that I want to introduce or replace the spanish word podenco to podencoide. In everyday talk the vast majority will continue to talk about podencos. But it is when we want to write a more scientific text, every word must be very explicit. It can not be any confusion about what you are talking about. So often in science there is a need to invent new words that have one unique significance for everyone. So it is for articles about cynology (the study of matters related to canines or domestic dogs) I need this new word. 
The podencos are a very unique group of dogs but they are unknown to most people even in the dogworld since they have never been the dogs of the upper clases. They are the dogs of the people. The interests for these breeds are new and the terminology doesn't exist yet. 
There are breeds that are recognized as pure breeds in their native countries and by the FCI but there is an even bigger group who also are "podencoides" but that are not recognized. For example we have all the varieties in north Africa. So even if you are not a recognized breed the dog can still be classified as a "podencoide" since that word signifies a bigger group of dogs. For us who knows these type of dogs there is never any problem to see if it is a "podencoide" or not.
To bad I can't post photos here, but for the interested ones, please visite my photoalbum.

http://www.podenco.se/page40.php


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Podenquera: por el post # 35 me da la impresión de que ya tenías tomada la decisión de usar el término 'podencoide', o una marcada inclinación a hacerlo.
Ese sufijo 'oide' lo único que dice con certeza es que no es un podenco, sino que tiene ese aspecto o se le asemeja. Puedes obtener el mismo resultado diciendo 'podenquiforme' o, quizá, 'podenquimorfo'. Puede ser bueno tener tres nombres para un perro que no se puede clasificar de otra manera.
No es el caso del 'can de palleira' o del 'gos de barraca', que son bien conocidos y clasificados con toda precisión en sus respectivos habitats.


----------



## La Podenquera

El grupo podenquimorfo o podenquiforme. It sounds even more strange in my ears but what do I know, I'm a swede ja ja ja.


----------



## La Podenquera

Hmm maybe I can get used to it.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

La Podenquera said:


> El grupo podenquimorfo o podenquiforme. It sounds even more strange in my ears but what do I know, I'm a swede ja ja ja.


 
Well, podencoide sounds strange to _our_ ears, and our native language is Spanish.


----------



## La Podenquera

Valeria, does podenquforme or podenqimorfo sound ok to your spanish ears?


----------



## Canela Mad

I think that the problem is that the suffix -oide in Spanish, has two meanings:

1. Something that looks like something else but is not exactly the same: 
*-oide* *.*
 (Del gr. -ειδής, de la raíz εἶδος, forma, precedido de la vocal de unión _-o-_).
* 1.     *  elem. compos. Significa 'parecido a', 'en forma de'. _Metaloide. Androide_. Adopta también las formas *-oideo, -oides.* _Lipoideo, hialoideo. Cuboides, deltoides._
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 
_2._  The same as the first one but with a derogatory connotations:
*       2.     *  suf. Añade matiz despectivo en adjetivos derivados de otros adjetivos.
_Feminoide.
_ _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
_
Reading carefuly both definitions, I realized that with or witout the pejorative nuance, a word that contains this suffix, must be used for a concept that appears to be similar to other one but is not exactly the same, for instance, androide, that looks like a man but is not a man._

_Hope I helped a little._



_


----------



## Canela Mad

Podenquimorfo sounds logical.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

La Podenquera said:


> Valeria, does podenquforme or podenqimorfo sound ok to your spanish ears?


 
No; but I don't even know what you want to describe. Is it a genus? a species? Scientific names are usually written in Latin, so it is unnecessary to coin a new word in Spanish when you can use the Latin original - as long as you are writing for a scientific magazine.

As everyone has said, the suffix -oide means either "not quite the real thing" or "derogatory when added".

Your problem, apparently, is that you don't want to offend any breeder from any country when describing several breeds of dogs that share some features and look alike, but not quite.

If you are going to write in Spanish, you can do two things:

1- write podenco and add the country: podenco irlandés, podenco ruso, podenco australiano. What is the problem? There are German shepherds, Spanish mastiffs, Yorkshire terriers, Irish setters, Afghan hounds...

2- write the local name of the breed, whatever it may be. What is the problem, again? There are bassets, spaniels, dingos, pitbulls, collies, chihuahuas. Not all breeds are translated.

There's no need at all to coin a new word; but if you want to, it's your privilege.


----------



## Vampiro

¿Y "podénculos", serviría?
Sé que tiene un aire más vegetal, por aquello de "pedúnculo", pero como pareciera que ninguna opción convence...
Saludos.
_


----------



## Thank you

Hi,

All of these posts remind me of this fable, and I couldn't resist because the "moraleja" sort of puts our linguistic debates into perspective.  This is not to poke fun because I do think there is a need for proper vocabulary, and I applaud your efforts and expertise.  I thought this was cute, though.  Hope you like it.  


				Poema *Los Dos Conejos* de Tomas de Iriarte  


				Por entre unas matas,
seguido de perros,
no diré corría,
volaba un conejo.

De su madriguera
salió un compañero
y le dijo: «Tente
amigo, ¿qué es esto?».

«¿Qué ha de ser?», responde;
«sin aliento llego...;
dos pícaros galgos
me vienen siguiendo».

«Sí», replica el otro,
«por allí los veo,
pero no son galgos».
«¿Pues qué son?» «Podencos».

«¿Qué? ¿podencos dices?
Sí, como mi abuelo.
Galgos y muy galgos;
bien vistos los tengo».

«Son podencos, vaya,
que no entiendes de eso».
«Son galgos, te digo».
«Digo que podencos».

En esta disputa
llegando los perros,
pillan descuidados
a mis dos conejos.

Los que por cuestiones
de poco momento
dejan lo que importa,
llévense este ejemplo.


----------



## Prima Facie

Maybe I'm wrong, but would like to point out the Spanish word "lebrel". In this group, all dogs destined to a certain type of hunting are included: "galgos" and "podencos" included.

I work with dogs and we usually use the word "lebrel"...


----------



## k-in-sc

The poem was cute. 
"Lebrel" is a perfectly good word, but it would be too general here. She's looking for a word just for podencos and "razas similares." She indicates that while they are all "podencos" in type, the name podenco is used only for the Spanish breed and that the related breeds from other countries have names in their own languages (podengo, cirneco dell'Etna and kelb tal-fenek) which it would be unfair to ignore. So there are two groups: the Spanish podencos, which are actually called that, and the other "podencos," which have native names.
"Podencoides" has the advantage of reflecting the existing use in English of "podencoids," but the disadvantage of sounding too sci-fi to the average Spanish speaker. It also usually denotes something that only resembles something else. Whether that applies here to the non-Spanish podenco breeds is debatable. Are they podencos? Yes and no.
I thought of suggesting a disclaimer in each article: "When I say 'podencos' I am referring to the entire group of breeds, and when I say 'Spanish podenco' I mean only that one breed," but I don't think anyone would be happy with that.
Probably the best thing would be to get feedback on the various options from people active in the Spanish podenco organization(s). Then post back and tell us what they said!


----------



## jasminasul

Here is a good discussion (in Spanish) about neology: http://medtrad.org/panacea/IndiceGeneral/n3_DiazRojo.pdf

I can´t find anything about this on the Web. Where exactly do podencos fit into the sighthounds/windhounds groups? Is it a subgroup?


----------



## Prima Facie

Well, in Spain we have "podenco andaluz" and "podenco ibicenco", for example. Being both "podencos", the ibicenco is far bigger than the andaluz. And both are called "lebreles"...

Think I'm mixing things, tough...


----------



## jasminasul

What I mean is, all the breeds that La Podenquera lists on her Web Site, do they conform the group Windhounds, or are there other subgroups? I´ve been trying to find a classification but they don´t seem to be very thorough. I had already suggested lebreles/lebreros several posts back, but I am not sure they coincide with podencos exactly. Are podencos included in the lebreles group?


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, they are sighthounds, like greyhounds, basenjis, Irish wolfhounds, etc.:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sighthound_&_Pariah_Group#Sighthounds


----------



## La Podenquera

No, podencos are not sighthounds/lebreles. FCI have divided the different dogbreeds into different groups. Sighthounds belongs to group 10 - sighthounds. Podencos goes under group 5, spitz and primitive types of dogs. In other words group 5 have two different types of subgroups. The nordic spitz and the primitive types were the podencos belongs.


----------



## jasminasul

I think I would go with podencoideos, it sounds more scientific (and less science-fiction) than podencoides. As to whether it will ever make it to the annals of cynegetics is anybody´s guess By the way the first dog I have memories of was a podenco andaluz that my father crossed with a pachón.
Saludos de mis chuchos.


----------

